# my new beautiful girl!



## Linnymouse (Oct 30, 2015)

well i'm exited about my newest doe mouse ivory so i want to show her to you all.  
she is such a curious smart little girl of 5 weeks.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

She is nice looking


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Very cute!


----------



## MouseMaid (Apr 7, 2015)

Wow, what a stunning colour!


----------



## Linnymouse (Oct 30, 2015)

is she a satin?
I don't know the colour either haha


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

She looks satin, yes. Colour is hard to say w/o knowing her genetic background. Many different genotypes result in cream/white shades. What do you know about her parents?


----------



## Linnymouse (Oct 30, 2015)

Her mom is a satin with the same colour and her dad is dutch white and dark shade of beige.


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

She might be marked, ss, but at the very least she's a carrier (Ss) since her dad is a dutch. It's possible c-dilutes are involved as well.


----------



## NexivRed (Nov 8, 2015)

Lovely big ears! I have a cream satin who looks very similar


----------

